
NSA Senate oversight bill may handcuff U.S. companies - Libertatea
http://news.cnet.com/8301-13578_3-57592778-38/nsa-senate-oversight-bill-may-handcuff-u.s-companies/?part=rss&subj=news&tag=title
======
gnosis
The bill in question was drafted not by some fire breathing, bible thumping,
tough on crime, law and order conservative; but by Patrick Leahy, who is
considered to be one of the most liberal or progressive of Senators.

If even the most progressive members of Congress are openly advocating a
decrease in government accountability and trying to weaken the powers of
citizen opposition to a totalitarian surveillance state, then any hope that
Congress will try to stop the slide towards totalitarianism is misplaced.

The Executive branch is obviously leading the charge in favor of
totalitarianism, and the Judicial branch has mostly condoned or defended
increased government power at the expense of human rights and civil liberties,
with a few notable slaps on the wrist here and there. Mostly, however, the
Supreme Court has tended to simply deny lawsuits seeking to challenge torture,
infinite imprisonment, spying, and war (or to just say the plaintifs don't
have standing to sue in the first place).

So the Legislative, Executive, and Judicial branches are lost. They are not
likely to change for the better any time soon. If anything, there will likely
be a move towards even more extreme concentrations of power and abuses of
human rights and an increase in surveillance as the Republicans take back
Congress and the Presidency -- especially if there's another major terrorist
attack.

What can be done?

------
kimlelly
And I thought it couldn't get any better... It's as if they were hellbent on
destroying the US economy.

